
Show HN: MonkeyLearn 3.0, custom extractors, active learning, new API and more - rgarreta
https://monkeylearn.com/blog/introducing-monkeylearn-3-0/
======
rgarreta
We have incorporated active learning techniques to minimize the tagging effort
when training machine learning models for text analysis.

Another new major feature are our custom extractors, you can train a
sequential machine learning model for text extraction. In simple words I would
describe it as training a regular expression to extract data from text :)

We've been trying different sequential learning models like Conditional Random
Fields and Recurrent Neural Networks.

Feedback is much appreciated!

